# low AMH and low sperm motility



## chuckv (Jan 13, 2012)

My wife has just got her AMH results in, only 7.7 . My sperm motility is only 13%, starting to think we may be wasting our time and money.  Anyone had success with similar numbers. I am 40 and my wife is 39.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Chuckv
If you look around on here you will find people with lower AMH that have success. Mine is 4.31 and I am still going to try. My partner sperm isnt too hot either so we will use ICSI




Maybe look on Serum thread or do a search on here for low AMH and see what come up


It only takes 1 sperm anyway!


Do you take meds like male conception stuff or vit c and vit e oh and zinc?!


What clinic are you looking at?


----------



## chuckv (Jan 13, 2012)

Taking so many suplerments I rattle. Using james cook in middlesbrough, every time. We think things are looking up it seems more bad news rears it head. Well fingers crossed and keep paying and praying


----------



## XandersMom (Dec 3, 2009)

My DH had a vasectomy reversal on one side which left him with a low sperm count of 10 million and motility of 20%, we were told it was highly unlikely we would concieve naturally. My AMH is 5 but I have PCOS so I don't really understand if that is normal or??
Anyway we managed to concieve on our 7th cycle after the VR. So you never know. Its important for men with low sperm counts not to ejaculate too often. I read that you should do it no more than every 3 days to let your sperm build up. Also its important to get the sperm there ready for the egg before ov so when your partner gets her EWCM or a high on her monitor or a positive pee stick you should bed every day.
Keep tying and keep thinking positive, good luck x x


----------

